# Hola from Dora and Otis



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Well Hello lovely PF members , Not been active on here for a while apart from having a read here and there, mainly due to me being to lazy to spark up the ancient laptop and not being able to post from my phone.

Can you believe my little Dora pants turned 4 last week, and Oat cake (Otis) will be 3 in October! How time flies when you are having fun.

They have turned in to well rounded and VERY spoilt pups  Some pictures for you too make up for the last go knows how long.

Apologies for the quantity


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, Bored yet?


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely to see Dora and Otis.

Great pictures  more needed !!
Love the last picture of Otis.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, 

He has also learnt to swim! I was so so proud and scared as he set off to the isle of wight on his own. He is all legs and feet, certainly would not be any good at synchronised swimming


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

stunning dogs how time fly's


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I Know, i cant believe how quick they have gone from these two to the great lumps they are now


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh I love those dogs  Great to see some pics, and great to see you back.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Lovley, They have been up to so much  . We are off on Holiday in November and again in April ALL for them. They are spoilt monkeys


----------



## Ansel (Aug 30, 2014)

Lovely pictures of Dora and Otis and young ones. With their friendly nature and smooth temperament, bulldogs has demonstrated to be very pleasing for elderly and children. Do share more pictures please.
Stones Sharp Accountants


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Both have grown into beautiful dogs... 
Nice to see you back...


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you. They are maturing so well and make me proud everyday


----------

